

Google Now is awesome; merge them with the iGoogle team and make it amazing. - mmassie
http://blog.michaelmassie.com/post/28809963761/google-now-is-awesome-merge-them-with-the-igoogle

======
zach
My theory is that by the time iGoogle goes away for good (November 1 of next
year), there will be a way to customize the right side of your Google+ page
with widgets.

It won't be as flexible as iGoogle or support the same old widgets, but the
"social widgets" will be something they can push iGoogle users over to, as
well as a platform to help advance Google+.

In my experience, Google Now is a surprisingly clever way at providing
relevant widgets with zero customization, so it seems like a great onramp to
that experience.

~~~
mtgx
Speaking of which, I hope for the next Android version they release some stock
Google Now widgets that you can just put on your homescreens, and they get
automatically updated, just like they would inside Google Now.

~~~
jrockway
They're already notifications, whose priority you can adjust in the settings
dialog.

------
ecspike
Given how long it had been since an iGoogle refresh, it's probably fair to say
that other than someone keeping the lights on, there is no iGoogle team.

~~~
sootzoo
Indeed, iGoogle is on its way out, another "more wood/fewer arrows" casualty:
[http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2012/07/igoogle-will-be-
dis...](http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2012/07/igoogle-will-be-
discontinued.html)

------
Xyzodiac
I thought about this as soon as I saw the keynote for Google Now. The visual
elements of Google Now would really work well in a multicolumn layout in the
browser. That would be one of the best home page experiences imaginable.

The only thing I'm wondering about is how aware could it be as far as
location/traffic goes. I wonder if it would have to pull from the data
collected on an Android phone or tablet to be truly predictive.

~~~
tonfa
The tablet layout of google now is multi column.

------
camiller
Since iGoogle is slated to be sunset (in late 2013), maybe Google Now is it's
logical successor?

------
tmcw
Correct grammar: Google Now will be awesome if it happens

------
webmech
i thought they were going to be getting rid of iGoogle soon...

